# Candy



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of my shih tzu


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely 
such a sweet face


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very sweet dog


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is lovely,,, what a beautiful little face she has,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww what a dear lil face she has  is she the mother of your pups u have posted about on other threads?


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Aww what a dear lil face she has  is she the mother of your pups u have posted about on other threads?


Yeah she is


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Bless her, i bet her babys are well cute  have u any pics of her babys please?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww all trimmed up too...bless


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh bless they are so sweet, have they all got homes now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

georgeous pups


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

nici said:


> ahhh bless they are so sweet, have they all got homes now


Two have and I am keeping one. So there are 2 left.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just so goegeous,, really cute,,


----------

